# New to FET! Please Help...



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
i have just had my 2nd IVF fail  and have my follow up appointment on the 14th Dec. I was wondering if you could help me?

I know i should go armed with lots of questions but i only have 2 or 3 to ask.... i think because i don't really know what will happen during FET that i should ask about the procedure but is there any other key questions?? 

thanks for all your help

Jess x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Jess, 

Am having an Aarrgh    moment as was nearly at the end of a long post to you and my computer randomnly shut down and I lost it....

This might be a bit briefer than the original but please come back with any questions,

I'm so sorry about your failed cycles, it's rubbish isn't it so sending you a hug  

But it is GREAT that you have frosties, I have three friends with frostie babies and I'm now 33 weeks pregnant with one so I have a lot of faith in them.

I would ask if your clinic do both natural and medicated FET ( some only do medicated) and if they do which they would reccomend to you- generally clinics only do natural if you have normal cycles and hormones as it relies on the follicle of the egg released that month to support the pregnancy, If you did have natural you would be scanned/ use ovualtion sticks and let them know when you'd ovulated or they's monitor and then the embies go back a few days later as if they were made that month, 
If you do have regualr cycles it can be a great low stress/drug free option,

I have always had medicated transfer as I have really irregular cycles and don't ovulate regularly, for this you downregulate like in a fresh cycle and then take oestrogen and then progesterone to get your lining ready for the embryos to go back, you then keep taking these in the 2ww and hopefully beyond, Clinic protocols do vary though so I would ask for their specific one,

I would ask how they plan to defrost your embryos, do you know what day they were frozen? If it was early sometimes they defrost more than they need and see which ones develop- whereas if they are blastocyst they are defrosted and put back on the same day, we had blasts and for me they only ever defrosted one or 2 at a time and they were all good after defrost, they would have defrosted more of any problems,

You could ask about their defrost rates, ask if they think there are any tests it is worth having to see if there is any reason why it hasn't worked although at this stage I think most clinics would say it is just chance, 

I can't think of anything else, but do please come back with any questions- Where are you being treated- might be worth posting in an area board to see if any at your clinic has had FET and can help,

Good luck

Livity


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi livity, 
Thanks for your reply, one of the questions I was going to ask is if they will do any tests on me as they have never done any before! It's like they found out it was male factor and decided that was it!! 

My cycle is normally pretty spot on so I can't see why they wouldn't do a natural cycle but I'm at Salisbury and I don't think they do them. 

I was really hoping I wouldn't have to down reg again as I really suffer with headaches and mood swings oh my poor hubby!! 

Thanks again for all your help 

Jess xx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

jjr81 just wanted to wish u good luck for tomorrow hun x hope u get some answers x


----------

